# Kubota L2600DT Advice



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I am looking at getting a Kubota L2600DT, comes with front loader and mower deck.

Low hours, asking $9800.

Any thoughts on the L2600DT or Kubota's quality in general during this time period (produced in 2000)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My BX2200 is from 2003 and it's top of the line as far as quality goes, not a complaint to be had.


----------



## Lonn77 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a B series 2410 I bought new in 2000 and I am happy to say this tractor hasn't given me a days trouble in the 12yrs, 1500hrs I have ran it, And this tractor works hard around our farm.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There tough buggers,I have kissing cousin L2800HST.

L2600DT offer power steering?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Really appreciate the feedback everyone, going to take a look at this week.


----------

